# Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2005)

Moin ich suche möglichst viele Bilder von Fliegen zum Nachbinden . Bindeanleitungen wären natürlich noch besser   =)

Hab bei google schon gesucht aber nur 3 vernünftige seiten gefunden :


http://www.danica.com/flytier/index.html

Das Fliegenfischer Forum

und noch ne Seite die ich net mehr weiß ...


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

@Kochtoppangler
schau doch mal hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18367


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

Den thread hab ich natürlich auch schon durch  =)
Aber da sind ja hauptsächlich Streamer drin .
Hätt noch dazu sagen solln das ich hauptsächlich Trockenfliegen und Nymphen und vielleicht noch Nassfliegen suche ...


----------



## gofishing (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

Hier sind einige links, einfach mal durchhangeln.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

Oder hier 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Mikesch (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

Vielleicht findest du hier ein "paar" Anregungen.

Hier gibt es auch noch welche.  :g


----------



## Bloch (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

Hallo zusammen,
das mit den Streamer stimmt schon und darum habe ich einfach mal meine eingenkreation einer Steinfliegenlarve hier reingestellt.
Mit Bindeanleitung versteht sich.

Also:
1. Zuerst wird ein Goldkopf auf einen 6er oder 8er Haken aufgezogen. Danach wird eine Grundwicklung gewickelt und hinten werden je zwei Büschelchen aus Truhthahnschwanzfeder eingebunden.
2.Nun wird Kupferdraht eingebunden, und ein Körper aus schwarzer Seehundwolle geformt und mit dem Kupferdraht gerippt. Nun werden wieder zwei Büschel Truhthahnschwanzfeder eingebunden. Die Truhthahnschwanzfeder nicht abschneiden. Danach werden CDC federn ( in gelb und weiss) eingebunden. Jetzt werden die Truhthahnschwanzfeder als Thorax darübergezogen und angebunden. Fertig ist die Fliege.


----------



## Wasdenn? (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Moin ich suche möglichst viele Bilder von Fliegen zum Nachbinden . Bindeanleitungen wären natürlich noch besser   =)
> 
> Hab bei google schon gesucht aber nur 3 vernünftige seiten gefunden :
> 
> ...


----------



## fly-martin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

Hi

achtet doch mal auf das Datum der erstellten Threads bzw der letzten Postings!!


Ach ja - ich hab auf meiner Seite auch die gesammelten "Fliegen des Monats" - guckst Du


----------



## Uwe (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

Hallo,

ich denke es gibt zig Seiten mit Mustern Bindanleitungen u.ä.

vielleicht solltest Du nicht nur nach dem erstbesten Wort suchen wie Bindeanleitungen suchen,

sondern
Fliegenfischen Fliegenbinden Fliegen Anleitungen Fliegenmuster Bindenanleitungen.....

oder

flytying flyfishing, flies tying, flypattern, nymph pattern tying, dryfly dryflies, flytying pattern 

oder oder....

allein das Wort fly tying gibt mehr als 20 Seiten Einträge und das war nur ein Begriff!!!!!

Alle Kombinationen sind möglich,vorausgesetzt man ist bereit seine Zeit zu investieren.

google ist da ziemlich dankbar, aber man muss sich auch selbst ein wenig Mühe geben....

Uwe


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder/Bindeanleitungen von Fliegen*

Ich hab mir hier http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/maiflie2.html inspiration geholt!


----------

